
Show HN: Braains.io - m0dE
http://www.braains.io
======
aroc
This is great. I love easy to start playing web games like this. I was playing
the game in < 20 seconds and enjoying myself.

~~~
m0dE
happy to hear!

------
EJTH
This is actually pretty fun and a good concept. It needs a bit of work though
and it is running kind of laggy on my end.

~~~
m0dE
thanks!

------
artf
Like it so much, pretty addictive, but get too much laggy after few minutes

~~~
m0dE
thx for the feedback! I'm trying to optimize the game

------
jtokoph
Chrome blocks the nfs port:

game.js:3 Uncaught SecurityError: Failed to construct 'WebSocket': The port
2049 is not allowed.

~~~
m0dE
thanks for that

------
sapien13
just promoted it in forums

~~~
m0dE
nice! where?

~~~
sapien13
hkgolden.com :) A very famous website in Hong Kong.

------
geostyx
No HTTPS? :(

